# What was the last outdoor activity you've done?



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

*What was your last outdoor activity?*

What was your last outdoor activity? Share your activities biking, boating, walking, fishing, hunting, etc. Maybe it will inspire some of us to get out more.

I walked out on a part of the bay that used to be covered in water hoping to find some glacial gravel. Like an idiot I didn't bring mud boots, so I didn't get that far. Most of everything seemed to be covered in muck and vegetation anyway. Did find a big boulder that I climbed up on. Chipped off some of what I think were feldspar crystals.

This was about a week ago


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Walking


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Callsign said:


> I seem to remember when some rocks were wet it was easier to tell that crystals were inside.
> 
> The last outdoor thing I did was walk through a park where birds are studied. It has forest trails.


Yeah a lot of rocks are really dull too without wetting or polishing them. A lot of petoskey stones look like a dull grey rock until wet and then you can see the coral pattern.

Sounds nice. see any wildlife?


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Shot some stuff with a bow.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

Went to the zoo with my cousins last weekend.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

picking out pumpkins with the awesome starter of this thread.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

LoneLioness said:


> picking out pumpkins with the awesome starter of this thread.


Forgot that was the last outdoor activity we did. Was fun


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

walking around , in a autumnal air, .


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)

Swimming


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

Other than walking or going to the beach, it was an outdoor concert. I also went to see President Obama speak outdoors. Yay Obama.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

This was sort of outdoors. I experimented some with lampworing today(manipulating melted glass into things like beads and pendants). Did it in my parents garage in the open doorway to help with fumes. Had trouble making anything but had fun and got outside my house some.

Had considered going on a night walk but might take a nap. My family is pushing me to walk for my health so I'll probably get out tomorrow to walk.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)

Changed brakes on car. 

Went for a short hike.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hiking. It's finally getting cool enough for that here in Phoenix (by "cool" I mean under 100 degrees).


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Good that a lot of people are getting out 

I went for a walk today with my parents. My mom tried out her new wheel chair and I helped them with figuring out the lift in their van.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked for 28 minutes on the same trail as my previous post. Was a little chilly


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went for an early night walk around the neighborhood.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just walked around the neighborhood. Was lightly raining but I stuck with it


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just went for a morning walk. Really trying to lose weight lately. Not sure what I'll do when conditions get too bad/annoying for me to walk as much in winter. Don't want to walk in a mall because of all the people. Also the mall in my area started fining people or something like that if they speed walk  Remember reading about it in the paper. Wonder if they still enforce it.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

long walk....


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Monkey bars in a park. Swimming outside pool. That was 2 weeks ago.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

i went to class today..


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

footy


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Also the mall in my area started fining people or something like that if they speed walk  Remember reading about it in the paper. Wonder if they still enforce it.


what? thats crazy? why would they fine people for that?

I went a long walk today in the autumn sunshine,.. at the weekend i do that in the afternoon. its good excersise. I do return home tired after it though


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Walking to the train station.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

5 mile bike ride


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> what? thats crazy? why would they fine people for that?
> 
> I went a long walk today in the autumn sunshine,.. at the weekend i do that in the afternoon. its good excersise. I do return home tired after it though


Guess they had complaints about some people walking too fast. They might not fine or warn people anymore, because I saw on their site that they encourage walking. Was years ago when I read it in the paper. Unless I think I can avoid people in the morning, I probably won't be walking there anyway


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Walked to and from my car.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Walking to the chinese takeaway and back to the car.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Walked around the city for several hrs.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

walking outdoors again for over an hour.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Walked downtown while wasting time before an appointment


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

outdoor walk.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Walked to the store


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

walking


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Was considering going hunting for old bottles for the first time, but see there is a bunch of snow out. Supposed to warm up but doubtful it will melt enough for me to find anything. I always get outdoor interests at the weirdest times of year


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Does pushing my mom's car through the snow in the apartment lot count? lol


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I walked to work.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Was considering going hunting for old bottles for the first time, but see there is a bunch of snow out. Supposed to warm up but doubtful it will melt enough for me to find anything. I always get outdoor interests at the weirdest times of year


what sort of old bottles? sounds interesting?


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

I don't even remember...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> what sort of old bottles? sounds interesting?


Vintage and antique ones. I don't really know a lot about bottles though. Just seemed fun from what I've seen online. A lot of people dig up old dump sites on farm properties, etc. I have to much anxiety to ask for permission for something like that. People also hunt rivers. I was hoping to just walk old trashy areas and maybe luck out or try river hunting.

I like the cobalt blue ones but I think they tend to be on the rare side


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

Fed my quail.


----------



## Ellethwyn (Nov 2, 2014)

slyfox said:


> Vintage and antique ones. I don't really know a lot about bottles though. Just seemed fun from what I've seen online. A lot of people dig up old dump sites on farm properties, etc. I have to much anxiety to ask for permission for something like that. People also hunt rivers. I was hoping to just walk old trashy areas and maybe luck out or try river hunting.
> 
> I like the cobalt blue ones but I think they tend to be on the rare side


I go bottle hunting sometimes. These are just a few small ones I've found. I dug up over 100 old bottles on my property. I have all sizes.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ellethwyn said:


> I go bottle hunting sometimes. These are just a few small ones I've found. I dug up over 100 old bottles on my property. I have all sizes.


Cool, that's a lot of bottles. Were they all in one area?

I know where there is an abandoned house that collapsed and a lot of old campsites in a public hunting ground. Had seen the small house before it collapsed. The snow must've been too heavy for it in the following winter. Probably going to leave that alone for now so I don't get in the way of hunters. Either way, I'm sure people know about it so it might be picked over.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I went for a walk in the bush and saw an Echidna and a Roo.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Walked down to the beach about a hour ago and dumped some fish guts and fed the birds some too .


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

NICE BLUE bottles. very interesting. its kind of like modern , lazy archaeology if you know what I mean. you dont have to did down too far. 
bottle caps could be another one... and you can use a metal detector


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> NICE BLUE bottles. very interesting. its kind of like modern , lazy archaeology if you know what I mean. you dont have to did down too far.
> bottle caps could be another one... and you can use a metal detector


Own a metal detector but haven't used it in a long time. Makes me nervous as far as drawing peoples attention. I think most of the bottle caps I found were in pretty bad shape. Best things I found were a gold electroplated ring and a silver quarter. Most of the other stuff I found wasn't that great, but I hope to go again someday.

Today, I trimmed some branches off a weeping willow tree. Going to try weaving some baskets with them.


----------



## spitfire444 (Feb 7, 2014)

Walked to beach - picked up some large shells for use in fish tank.
Then crashed a buffet and inadvertently got free food - some BBQ sticks.
The weather was very pleasant.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Nature walk at Montezuma Castle National Monument in Arizona


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked with my dad today. Also gathered some wintergreen berries and leaves. Got dark halfway through the walk. The trail is dirt, but towards the end of the loop the trail becomes gravel for a short part. Someone or something dug a hole in the gravel. Ended up tripping on it in the dark and landed in the gravel on both knees. Ouch! Luckily, nothing serious other than some blood


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Walked to & from my interview yesterday


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Searched my parents' yard for wild edibles. Only found one dandelion flower and some dandelion leaves. Surprised there was a flower at all at this time of year.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Walked outside barefoot in 40 degree Fahrenheit weather. Did not expect the concrete to be icy cold! Did not expect that at all. I was hopping around as if I were on hot rocks.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went for a walk in the woods. There were a lot of hunters on the trail I normally use so took one in a different direction. Was planing on gathering acorns to try to process, but there weren't as many on this trail and I ended up feeling sick.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Fishing last week. Caught a few small bass. I'm going again today. I miss bike riding though but i can't get myself to do it because lazyness.


----------



## dandynamo (Oct 14, 2011)

I went for a walk around the park nearby my home last night. It was freezing but the crisp fresh air was good.


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

walk to the store


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a walk in the wind and rain and sleet


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> a walk in the wind and rain and sleet


That sucks. For recreation or were you going somewhere?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> That sucks. For recreation or were you going somewhere?


FOR RECREATION lol I was well wrapped up anyway, and able to return home and be dry and warm . I dont mind the wet and wind if I dont have to go somewhere.

I dont spend all day inside.... I have to get out every day.


----------



## Rougue (Oct 29, 2014)

I was volunteering at the outdoor starshine in a tiny town, got plenty of exercise.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

walking in the wind and rain again. it was fun.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> walking in the wind and rain again. it was fun.


I should try to be as dedicated :nw I keep using the cold weather as an excuse not to go walking


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shoveled snow today


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Beach cricket. Great fun.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Snowblowed the driveway. I made it quick due to -21 f windchill.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Six mile run.
26F/-4c falling to 24F/-4.5c
Windchills around 5F/-15c


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

a nice walk again today.


----------



## kalcifer (Jan 6, 2015)

During winter break I went to Universal Studios with my family. Lately I've not gone out much except to buy groceries. It's really icy on the roads over here.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

For a walk


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

I slipped


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shovelled snow


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Took out the trash.


----------



## quietlife (Mar 21, 2015)

I went on a little walk up to the library... which is always crawling with small children.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I went on a run! I should stop doing it at night - I was briefly chased by a raccoon once.


----------



## OwlGirl (Jun 28, 2013)

i walked to the pool. swam. then walked back. 

guess walking.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Spindrift said:


> I went on a run! I should stop doing it at night - I was briefly chased by a raccoon once.


Lol


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

washed car


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Went to the driving range on Monday with my father. Last year went there one day to hit some balls. I haven't played golf in 25 years.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Smoked a cigarette just outside my house.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Carrying a heavy bag.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

Walked my dogs.


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)

walking a dog


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

shopping


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Spindrift said:


> I went on a run! I should stop doing it at night - I was briefly chased by a raccoon once.


Oops quoted reaffected by accident. Sorry about that

Wow, never knew that they'd be that aggressive to people if they weren't cornered or something. I should get back into night walking or at the very least walking in general


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Walked like a total of four miles to the powerlines and back. There's a bad neighborhood over here but I went by myself anyways. I really don't give a **** at this point anymore. Lol


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Put the trash to the road.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

A little walk in the park. I've been lazy this winter with the outdoor fitness. I hope I can step back into it without too much trouble.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Walking to and back from the car, besides store. :|


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked pet crab


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took a short walk in the neighborhood. Weather was nice today


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

I cleaned the grey water submersible pump.....not my favourite job.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Getting lost in Atlanta


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went night fishing for the first time in a long time. I sure picked a creepy spot. The fishing platform was just across the street from a cemetery. Only got a few tiny nibbles towards the end.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went fishing during the sucker spawn http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_sucker . Didn't catch any. Kept having trouble with the really strong river current and snagging the bottom.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went to the corner store


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

longish sort of walk today. it was damned freezing


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

Amon said:


> Went to the corner store


Awe. That's an accomplishment though.

I went for a 17 min run late at night.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Play basketball


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Walk, train, city.

I enjoy getting out of the small town I live in. Reminds me of home.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ran six miles.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

stepped outside for a second then i was like nah


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Standing on the side of a country road at almost 2 am in the morning going,"here kitty kitty." All because I pointed out a kitten walking in the field alongside a ditch as we drove home to @LoneLioness . He ran off somewhere and I didn't see where he went(Thank god! because we already have a cat)


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Standing on the side of a country road at almost 2 am in the morning going,"here kitty kitty." All because I pointed out a kitten walking in the field alongside a ditch as we drove home to @*LoneLioness* . He ran off somewhere and I didn't see where he went(Thank god! because we already have a cat)


LOL, I did this a few nights ago in the middle of Atlanta....pulled off saw a stray cat...walked up going "here kitty kitty." He gave me a disgusted look and off he ran. However, I was lost in the middle of the city. XD Also it was around 2am. 

I'm not even a cat person. However, I like them enough and animals and I would've taken him in if only to rehome him or find his owner.


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Ran six miles.


You win /bows


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

walked to my car


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

reaffected said:


> LOL, I did this a few nights ago in the middle of Atlanta....pulled off saw a stray cat...walked up going "here kitty kitty." He gave me a disgusted look and off he ran. However, I was lost in the middle of the city. XD Also it was around 2am.
> 
> I'm not even a cat person. However, I like them enough and animals and I would've taken him in if only to rehome him or find his owner.


That's not good to be lost that late. Find your way eventually or have to ask for directions? Had this happen late at night in Buffalo. Thankfully, I had a map with me and was able to figure it out.

I would like to take them all home too, but there are just too many lol I help turtles across the road when I see them. Luckily, they already have a home in the lake or river nearby


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Took out the trash


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Mountain Biked; I've noticed that I get both contemplative and reflective on the uphills, yet going downhill is more like "I'm coming out of THE BOOOOOOTH!!!!!" Contemplating going out again today (for a short ride anyway), but haven't decided yet. Still sore from yesterday's ride, lol!


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

Played mini golf. And that was summer 2013. LOL.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Did a little bit of yard work this afternoon. Removed some saplings and other small trees growing too close to our oak tree down by the woods. Did the same for a pine tree in another part of our back yard.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

long walk.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

long walk again. was somewhat refreshing. I gotta get out everyday


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

went for a run through the woods, then stopped at grandma's house, ate some berry pie, then huffed it up a large hill where I cleared some straw and mowed a lawn before going to a barbecue.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Took out the trash....took about 2mins......I had to make sure my neighbors weren't out.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

I checked the mail.


----------



## flarf (May 13, 2010)

peed onto the freeway sound berm in my backyard


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Finally caught a bass. Been a while since i caught one. Its been getting slow without the rain.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went to the pharmacy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Put my aloe vera plant outside yesterday because it was warm. Didn't seem to shock it too much


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Put my aloe, spider plant, and Norfolk Island pine outside. Put them in a spot that isn't too sunny so hopefully it isn't too much for them.

Also emptied some stuff out of a shed

Feeling tempted to see if I can find a pseudoscorpion under some bark somewhere. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscorpion Have never seen one in person even though there are supposed to be ones in Michigan


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Planted two blueberry plants in huge 18 inch pots. Took a bag of potting soil and a bag of peat for each pot. Took forever with mixing the potting soil and peat. My back was killing me from moving the bags.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Planted 3 raspberry canes in pots. Only one has leaves. Hope the other ones grow as well.

Also stopped at a rarely used boat launch and tried to find some pseudoscorpions. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscorpion Knocked pieces of bark and rotting wood onto a white styrofoam plate and looked for living things mixed in with specs of wood. Found a few insects but no pseudoscorpions. Going to have a hard time believing they live in Michigan until I find one.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

walking......


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Put my houseplants outside again and watered my outdoor plants


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

long walk in the drizzle..... kinda refreshing


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ I need to start going on walks again

Took out trash and checked on my plants


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mowed lawn
rode my bike


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Had sex with my gf in a state park, in this trail in the woods. And in the car.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Checked on my plants. I took my houseplants out of the shed and put them outside. I put them in the shed for the night because I had read it was going to rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ran six miles


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Went to a park


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

Swam


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took some pictures outside of my old place including of some wild flowers and garden flowers that were coming up. Moved the last of the stuff out of the shed


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

took my cat for a walk


----------



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Wallked to town to celebrate my mates birthday.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went on a walk with my dad through the woods.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took another short walk and mowed the lawn for the first time this year


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Sex by the lake with my gf :b


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

Went for a walk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Put the trash to the road.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

walking. than in the yard doing some woodwork..


----------



## Boertjie (Aug 7, 2014)

Walked to an interschool sports-day at our local high school.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I laid out in the sun - I might go back out before I eventually have to mow.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Went fishing. Caught one bass. I'm going back with my fly rod for some smaller bass and bluegills.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Checked on my plants outside and released a ground beetle I caught a couple days ago and was trying to keep.



visualkeirockstar said:


> Went fishing. Caught one bass. I'm going back with my fly rod for some smaller bass and bluegills.


Have fun! I've only one fishing two short times so far this year and caught nothing


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Checked on my plants outside and released a ground beetle I caught a couple days ago and was trying to keep.
> 
> Have fun! I've only one fishing two short times so far this year and caught nothing


why were you trying to keep the beetle? was it a big one and did you feed it ? do you know the species of beetle it was?

as for me I want walking , then I had some pine-wood to cut in the back yard to size for a project.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> why were you trying to keep the beetle? was it a big one and did you feed it ? do you know the species of beetle it was?
> 
> as for me I want walking , then I had some pine-wood to cut in the back yard to size for a project.


Just thought I would try to keep one as a pet, like I did sometimes years ago with insects and other critters. Was looking for pseudoscorpions http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscorpionwhen when I caught it, but had no luck so decided to take a beetle home instead. Tried to feed it a piece of beef lunch meat and then a little hamburger meat like a book recommended. Not sure if it ate much or at all. Wasn't holding my interest at this time, so let the beetle go.

Not sure of the exact species, but it looked similar to this one and about the same size.










What kind of project are you working on?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

slyfox said:


> Just thought I would try to keep one as a pet, like I did sometimes years ago with insects and other critters. Was looking for pseudoscorpions http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscorpionwhen when I caught it, but had no luck so decided to take a beetle home instead. Tried to feed it a piece of beef lunch meat and then a little hamburger meat like a book recommended. Not sure if it ate much or at all. Wasn't holding my interest at this time, so let the beetle go.
> 
> Not sure of the exact species, but it looked similar to this one and about the same size.
> 
> ...


Shiny little sucker isn't he?

I walked with my mom after taking her to Mother's Day dinner.,


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Just thought I would try to keep one as a pet, like I did sometimes years ago with insects and other critters. Was looking for pseudoscorpions http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudoscorpionwhen when I caught it, but had no luck so decided to take a beetle home instead. Tried to feed it a piece of beef lunch meat and then a little hamburger meat like a book recommended. Not sure if it ate much or at all. Wasn't holding my interest at this time, so let the beetle go.
> 
> Not sure of the exact species, but it looked similar to this one and about the same size.
> 
> ...


AWW it looks quite cute. I remember catching 2 big black beetles about an inch long ... no idea what they were in they yard once..... when you put your finger near them, or gently shook the tub i caught them in, they let out a hissing sorta noise..... kinda neat. Like a tss tss tss tss noise. .

teh project i am making is a thing for the bathroom. its a container for keeping toilet paper rolls ( 3 stacked up) in,. i have now today just butt jointed it together but i have the bottom to make and then the fancy lid. so far so good. pine is great for planing, especially along the grain. I love the feel, sound and piney smell yo get when planing pine.. /// its very theraputic


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> AWW it looks quite cute. I remember catching 2 big black beetles about an inch long ... no idea what they were in they yard once..... when you put your finger near them, or gently shook the tub i caught them in, they let out a hissing sorta noise..... kinda neat. Like a tss tss tss tss noise. .
> 
> teh project i am making is a thing for the bathroom. its a container for keeping toilet paper rolls ( 3 stacked up) in,. i have now today just butt jointed it together but i have the bottom to make and then the fancy lid. so far so good. pine is great for planing, especially along the grain. I love the feel, sound and piney smell yo get when planing pine.. /// its very theraputic


Cool that the beetles you saw hiss. Not sure if I've witnessed that but I've caught fish that make croaking sounds.

Sounds good  I wood carve on rare occasions but haven't really built anything since wood shop in high school.


----------



## EvonneEzell (Jul 14, 2014)

Taking out the garbage.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Checked on my raspberry and blueberry plants


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Walked across a field, across a canal bridge, across another field, under a railway bridge, across another field, over a motorway bridge. And then I started walking in the shallow river, on rocks and stones. I came back after that.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

SD92 said:


> Walked across a field, across a canal bridge, across another field, under a railway bridge, across another field, over a motorway bridge. And then I started walking in the shallow river, on rocks and stones. I came back after that.


you walked in the river? ???? did you just step careful on the stones... or did you take your shoes and socks off? you didn't get wet feet? LOL.

as for me i did a bit more woodwork in the yard again. . then got told to sweep up all the plane shavings..... LOL


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Rode in a submarine off the coast of Avalon, CA.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

KILOBRAVO said:


> you walked in the river? ???? did you just step careful on the stones... or did you take your shoes and socks off? you didn't get wet feet? LOL.


I kept my shoe's on, but I only walked on the stones at the side where there wasn't any water covering. It's very shallow at the part I walked on, water usually only covers the middle of it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took out the trash and checked on some plants



SD92 said:


> Walked across a field, across a canal bridge, across another field, under a railway bridge, across another field, over a motorway bridge. And then I started walking in the shallow river, on rocks and stones. I came back after that.


Sounds like a nice experience. I would've been hunting for nice stones and fossils in that river.



KILOBRAVO said:


> you walked in the river? ???? did you just step careful on the stones... or did you take your shoes and socks off? you didn't get wet feet? LOL.
> 
> as for me i did a bit more woodwork in the yard again. . then got told to sweep up all the plane shavings..... LOL


I tried walking across a small cove a year or more ago. it was really stoney and had a lot of smaller sized rocks(apple sized and bigger) under the water. Tried it barefoot. The rocks were painful on my feet and I kept slipping. I was all alone, so decided to head back before I slipped, and twisted my ankle in between the rocks. Probably would've gone better if I had left my shoes on.

My parents used to complain when I woodcarved in the house even though I cleaned up all the shavings and vacuumed afterwards. They then forbid it except for in my room. Doing it in the garage would've probably been better, but it was comfortable inside.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

^ lol. sometimes doing woodwork I still do inside.....even when you think you have cleaned up all the dust chips or curls.....little bits. get transported through the house as bits get snagged on the socks....and I still get complained at ! lol....


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walking back and forth to my car. Had to park down the road for roofers today. Also checked on my plants


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just got done re-potting my aloe vera. Put in a big pot, so it was easier to do outside. Might chance it and leave it outside because the new pot is such a ***** to move. Also planted three strawberry plants in a long planter

Also moved leftover packs of roofing shingles to the shed. Wasn't good on my crappy back


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

walking. then i had to some work on me car. I have now to order a new component. at least i have done the fault finding myself and can fit the new part myself.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Planted some zinnias and sunflowers this evening. Did a very half-assed job of it, but thankfully they don't require much effort. It was hot and humid and buggy outside, so I didn't feel like being out there for very long.


----------



## missanxsoc (Nov 6, 2013)

Went hiking yesterday on a route that oversees the bay area


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran six miles and struggled in the humidity and heat.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went outside to see if my young tomato plants, which are still seedlings, needed water. Apparently it rained while I slept. They were fine, but it sucks my aloe vera got watered because they don't like to be watered too much. Would've moved it to the shed before I slept if I had known.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

long walk. then came back tired from it.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Went for a short run to test out my new garmin watch :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just watered plants. Should mow the lawn but probably won't get to it until tomorrow


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

the replacement horns came for car today. spend about 30 minutes bolting and fixing the horn units. and wiring the connections... behind the front wheel in the space in the wheel arch... wasn't easy but have achieved it. everything works fine now .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Looked a little yesterday for some rocks to try to carve. Today watered plants. Probably going to force myself to mow the lawn soon


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mowed the lawn. Was going to drive around and see if I could find some bigger rocks to try to carve but am feeling tired. Probably best to go in the morning anyway.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went rock hunting. Got a decent amount of walking in because the gravel road into the public hunting ground was gated off for some reason. 

Also watered my plants


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Took my kitten outside for the first time to explore the backyard :b then did some gardening.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

90 minutes of trimming the bushes. My arms are sore and my hands are still vibrating from the electric trimmer (it looks like a miniature chainsaw). I even one arm the thing to reach out like my Austrian bro Arnold Schwarzenegger used to do with uzis in Commando :lol.

No wonder my hands are still vibrating!


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Fishing, and I plan to do that this weekend too, nice and relaxing.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Looked a little yesterday for some rocks to try to carve. Today watered plants. Probably going to force myself to mow the lawn soon


rock carving? what sorts a rocks? chalk, dolomite? soft stuff? interesting idea.

today i want a longish walk. and then vacuumed the inside of the car. then sat in there for half an hour and nearly fell asleep LOL. ( it was kinda really warm in there today)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> rock carving? what sorts a rocks? chalk, dolomite? soft stuff? interesting idea.
> 
> today i want a longish walk. and then vacuumed the inside of the car. then sat in there for half an hour and nearly fell asleep LOL. ( it was kinda really warm in there today)


I actually prefer hard stuff like granite, but I mostly carve small things with a rotary tool like a dremel with diamond coated bits. Or more lately I've been preferring diamond hand files because I feel too lazy/too intimidated to get everything setup for power tools. Actually haven't carved anything in awhile, but I keep collecting stones thinking I will :doh I have some softer rocks like alabaster and limestone, but haven't done much with them.

I should be going on more walks myself


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watering plants. Picked a strawberry. Got bothered by the neighbor across the road


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

mowed the lawn
weed whacked

now....a bike ride in the sun.....with sunscreen


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ally said:


> Took my kitten outside for the first time to explore the backyard :b then did some gardening.


 My dad did that with my parent's kitten last year. He had her on a leash and she refused to move. She ended up seeing a toad and tried to chase it under a spruce tree lol Good thing she had the leash on because it wouldn't have been good if she ate it. Have tried to talk my parents into letting her out again but my mom won't let her.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Bike ride....I don't know how many miles I rode :lol.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I got my first bait casting rod and it's not as easy casting it.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I got my first bait casting rod and it's not as easy casting it.


Good luck learning! Do any fishing with it yet or just learning to cast? I've used spinning, spincasting, and fly fishing setups, but have never tried bait casting.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

slyfox said:


> My dad did that with my parent's kitten last year. He had her on a leash and she refused to move. She ended up seeing a toad and tried to chase it under a spruce tree lol Good thing she had the leash on because it wouldn't have been good if she ate it. Have tried to talk my parents into letting her out again but my mom won't let her.


Aww cute! My kitten would go crazy if he ever saw a toad lol Why doesn't your Mom want her going out again? The leash is a good idea. I have one too so I can make sure he's not getting into trouble when I garden lol But my backyard is fenced in so I don't have to worry too much. Sometimes the neighbourhood cats like to walk along my fence though :um


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Ally said:


> Aww cute! My kitten would go crazy if he ever saw a toad lol Why doesn't your Mom want her going out again? The leash is a good idea. I have one too so I can make sure he's not getting into trouble when I garden lol But my backyard is fenced in so I don't have to worry too much. Sometimes the neighbourhood cats like to walk along my fence though :um


Sounds like a good yard for him  She thinks her cat doesn't like it. Probably true, but maybe if they don't try to walk her like a dog she'll get used to it. Also she worries about her getting away or getting into stuff


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

Walked around town, window shopping and people watching. There were lots of people today and plenty to see including a cycle rally through the city which I managed to catch a glimpse of briefly. Highlight was seeing saxaphone guy playing Bob Marley's 'no woman no cry'


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Good luck learning! Do any fishing with it yet or just learning to cast? I've used spinning, spincasting, and fly fishing setups, but have never tried bait casting.


I did and caught two small ones but I'm getting better just flipping it. Still not very good casting it.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I rode my bike to work this morning


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Hike in Jasper. Too many people and my knee started acting up but it was great.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i went an extra long walk today. it was sunny and an pleasant breeze made it a good temperature. not too hot or cold. I took some nice photos of my ramble , for me to send to someone for them to enjoy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mowed the lawn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

About to take the trash out


----------



## moory (May 26, 2015)

Just got back from a long walk with my dog


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ Always good 

Watered plants and transferred two tomato plants to bigger pots


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

long walk.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Watered the plants


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watered plants and planted a tomato plant. If I get outside again before dark I'll plant another.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

A little archery for the first time in my life! It was fun, but I've no aim :/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

^ That sounds fun  If you keep at it you'll probably get better


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Installed stereo and a subwoofer in my vehicle..


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

long walk.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mowing the lawn, weeding, and trimming a burning bush. Exhausted


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Planted some more tomatoes and peppers.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Took out the trash.


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

Went and booked an appointment for my next tattoo


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

long walk


----------



## starsfire (May 11, 2015)

Rode a bike to my sisters house. But she only lives like 1 mile away.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

quite a long walk again, and it gives me lots of time to think about things too. its good to get out .


----------



## Romyouless (Apr 20, 2015)

bought clamato juice and water


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Let my guinea pigs roam in the backyard. Played with them a bit. That's the most adventurous activity I've done all week.


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

grocery store was the last of many, many stops today


----------



## noctilune (Jun 8, 2015)

Sat outside on the porch for a bit watching/listening to the rain fall. Found a baby turtle while I was out there.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just outside briefly to go to my car and looked at my plants. Have been staying inside the past couple of days without even really looking out.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

filled the windscreen washer bottle in my car again.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Put my trash to the road.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I rode my bike home from work


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

got the mail


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Taking out the trash and carrying some bags of potting soil. Reminds me I better make sure the trash can didn't blow somewhere during the storm


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Taking out the trash and carrying some bags of potting soil. Reminds me I better make sure the trash can didn't blow somewhere during the storm


storm? what sorta storm? high winds and rain?

last thing I did outside was wash me car... ( well I can hardly do that indoors.... can i haha)


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Swam in the pool last night till them damn 'Skeeters starting biting me. Now I have a few large bites on my head that'll look like pimples in a couple of days :/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

KILOBRAVO said:


> storm? what sorta storm? high winds and rain?
> 
> last thing I did outside was wash me car... ( well I can hardly do that indoors.... can i haha)


Yeah, there was a tornado watch or something like that.

Went for a 46 minute walk around the neighborhood and little bit down a country road


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went walking with my dad out the the bay. Also checked out a park where the road is closed because they've been working on the park


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Went to the movies.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mowing the lawn


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

Hiked up this mountain yesterday ↓ (Mt. Columbia, *not my picture*, the picture is from the south, from Yale, it's a /little/ less snow covered by now, but not by much)










My route ↓. Took the SE ridge up. It was cold and windy, so I descended where I thought the standard route was, failed and descended a miserably rotten, unstable rubble slope to the valley floor instead, and stumbled through the slush and mud until the creek trail finally dried out at lower elevation. It was kind of rough all in all, but still a great day. ^^


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, that's amazing. You did this alone? Definitely does sound like a great day



senkora said:


> Hiked up this mountain yesterday ↓ (Mt. Columbia, *not my picture*, the picture is from the south, from Yale, it's a /little/ less snow covered by now, but not by much)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

slyfox said:


> Wow, that's amazing. You did this alone? Definitely does sound like a great day


:grin2: Yeah, it was just me. I forgot to let anyone know where I was going, so I'm glad I didn't end up under a pile of boulders ... not that I would be ok with that ordinarily!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ran six miles.....avoided curb nighttime work on a city street :lol.


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

Went on a boat. 
Got sea sick.
Was still pretty fun.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watered some plants, which was pointless because it ended up storming



halfly said:


> Went on a boat.
> Got sea sick.
> Was still pretty fun.


I would like to go out on a boat this year too. Sucks you got sea sick though. At least you still had some fun


----------



## halfly (Sep 18, 2012)

slyfox said:


> Watered some plants, which was pointless because it ended up storming
> 
> I would like to go out on a boat this year too. Sucks you got sea sick though. At least you still had some fun


It's fun, I recommend it for sure. Do you know if you're prone to sea sickness? It's only an issue for me when the boat is still and rocking. Going fast against the waves with deep, deep blue ocean in front of you is so worth a little sea sickness! Hope you get to enjoy it soon!

Sorry about your plants,by the way :/


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

halfly said:


> It's fun, I recommend it for sure. Do you know if you're prone to sea sickness? It's only an issue for me when the boat is still and rocking. Going fast against the waves with deep, deep blue ocean in front of you is so worth a little sea sickness! Hope you get to enjoy it soon!
> 
> Sorry about your plants,by the way :/


As far as I know I don't get sea sick. Haven't been on boats in rough water a whole ton. Once almost got caught in my kayak in a storm and the water had started to get rough.

Thanks, but no big deal with the plants


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Rode my bike for a bit.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

4 very short walks throughout the day because was having too much back pain to do anything longer


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Usual bike ride to & from work


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think I got gasoline :lol.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Just came back from doctor's appointment.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went on a few small walks


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

being rained upon....that was not pleasant bu wasn't my choise


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took a short 10 minute night walk in the neighborhood


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went for a morning walk


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mowed the grass again.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Is shopping considered an outdoor activity? If not, I had a nice walk for 2 hours in a quiet place; it was last year lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Perspicacious said:


> Is shopping considered an outdoor activity? If not, I had a nice walk for 2 hours in a quiet place; it was last year lol


Depends if you were outside for part of it. Think some people have counted their walk from their car, etc to the stores door. Either way that's good that you enjoyed yourself  Should do it again if you get a chance.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I walked from my car to work


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took an early morning walk. It was still dark out. Later in the day I walked to the community mailboxes. It's about a 8-10 minute walk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Took apart our swing set.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watered and weeded gardens a little


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Went shopping,


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watered plants and mowed the lawn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

I ran for my life Oh Jesus is a fiyah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kalliber said:


> I ran for my life Oh Jesus is a fiyah


What would make you run for you life like that?!

Me - walked in my house.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> What would make you run for you life like that?!
> 
> Me - walked in my house.


My was running towards me with mud on him. He jumps on you lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kalliber said:


> My was running towards me with mud on him. He jumps on you lol


Your what? :eek


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

Just got back from a 2.6 mile walk with the husband. I killed it today on my step count!


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Your what? :eek


Lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Helped my dad with clearing the evetroughs on my parents house


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Filled in rabbit holes raked up leaves and bark and secured the fence for wabbits.


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

slyfox said:


> What was your last outdoor activity? Share your activities biking, boating, walking, fishing, hunting, etc. Maybe it will inspire some of us to get out more.
> 
> I walked out on a part of the bay that used to be covered in water hoping to find some glacial gravel. Like an idiot I didn't bring mud boots, so I didn't get that far. Most of everything seemed to be covered in muck and vegetation anyway. Did find a big boulder that I climbed up on. Chipped off some of what I think were feldspar crystals.
> 
> This was about a week ago


Walking, I walk almost everyday, I would go insane staying in my room so long. Today I didn't go today because my next door neighbor was outside and I didn't want to see him because he is a jerk. He was outside the whole day doing yard work and talking with the other mean neighbor... so I couldn't go on a walk today...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mowing the lawn about a week ago. Felt really horrible after. Think it was a combination of heat stroke and that I was stupid and ate a huge meal before going out. Now nervous about doing it this week. Definitely will make sure to take breaks this time


----------



## Douhnut77 (Jun 6, 2013)

locking my keys in my car


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Douhnut77 said:


> locking my keys in my car


That sucks. Hope you didn't have too much trouble getting back into your car. I've had this happen a few times and it's been embarrassing


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Douhnut77 said:


> locking my keys in my car





slyfox said:


> That sucks. Hope you didn't have too much trouble getting back into your car. I've had this happen a few times and it's been embarrassing


On May 6th, I locked myself out of my house.
I called the police - one of the officers was somebody I graduated high school and grew up with.

After calling a locksmith, he drove me to a bank (in the back of the cruiser) as kidz were waiting at the school bus stop.

I waved at the ratz :lol. I think their mommies told them to avoid me.

Now THAT'S embarrassing!


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Painted the garage


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Family outing. Wasn't as bad as I expected but still awkward as poo.

Hugs are so awkward.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

10 mile run. It is too hot out there. I feel wiped.


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

just Walking about a year ago not been out since


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took a nature walk and filmed parts of it. Later watered by plants


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

A ton of weeding and there is still more to do. Removed weeds from cracks in the pavement, gardens, and pots. Also pruned a bush and tree a little. Watered my plants. Really need to stake my tomatoes. One plant has already tipped over.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked a pier out on the river










That house like covered area is actually on the pier, not the shore behind it


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Watered the plants at my job.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Taking out the trash, watering plants, and weeding


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Took a walk through the park.


----------



## Peighton (Jun 12, 2015)

Turned the power back on? Next I'll be getting my towel from the clothes line once it dries. Exciting day, hold back your jealousy.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watered my plants and got something out of the car


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

does smoking a cigarette count?


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

Biked with my dog to grab myself a vietnamese rice roll for lunch.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Picked 12 cherry tomatoes from my plants. They are finally starting to produce good. I'll have to grow some earlier next year.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mowing the lawn. About to go back out and finish before it gets too dark


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

I went out to my grandpas woods to let a gray tree frog go that was hanging on to the side of our house last night


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

drumcrush said:


> I went out to my grandpas woods to let a gray tree frog go that was hanging on to the side of our house last night


That's neat! Think I've only seen one or two of those in the wild. I only see toads around our house


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

slyfox said:


> That's neat! Think I've only seen one or two of those in the wild. I only see toads around our house


I used to not see many either but all of a sudden, they just keep popping up out of nowhere! lol


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

Just got back from kayaking, was ok. got there late so I couldnt fish as much as I wanted.

Next Saturday im going to a mountain bike festival which should be a blast. Get to hit some great trails and try out some new bikes.

Doesnt count but later that night im going to an outdoor concert to see a pink floyd cover band called the machine. Cant wait


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just mowed the lawn. Was too hot out


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran 4.5 miles (time constraints) last night, then I drove to work this morning.


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

Taking my dog on her daily walk.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Throwing out the garbage.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I sat out on my deck and read a book until it got too hot.


----------



## bardofthewind (Sep 4, 2015)

I got into cycling and I love it I got my bike about a month ago and I go almost everyday. Sometimes it's a challenge because I don't want to say hi to people walking and neighbors, and I worry what they think about me. Especially when cars are coming up I don't dare look at who's driving, I don't know it makes me nervous, but I still go out. I like the motto burn fat not oil! Getting fit and helping the enviroment ? awesome


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walking around a hospital parking lot with my Dad for something to do during the wait. I think I found a few small pieces of red jasper in the landscaping stones


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Took my cat outside and watched him try to plot his escape from our fenced in backyard :cry


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked around a duck pond


----------



## zodela (Sep 12, 2015)

A 3 hour hike through some forested areas along the coast.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Took out the garbage.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mowed my lawn today. Found a young toad under a rock


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

Walking


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Took the trash to the road.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took the garbage out


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Well I went to the gym, that's good I guess


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

WALKING
A
L
K
I
N
G

I hope I'll get to go hiking sometime soon though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Actually got out and did a corn maze. Also fed some goats and alpacas


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Did a corn maze again on the 30th


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Took the trash out.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Cleaned my car out some. Inflated a flat tire long enough to get me to the mechanic


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went outside briefly with my parents' dog while at their house


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took out the trash


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

slyfox said:


> Took out the trash


Same


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Also took out the trash. But earlier walked around the desserted park.. Had an interesting apocalyptic feel to it.


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Walked a little around the city.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took some lava rock out of the shed and cleaned it really good for an aquarium. Needed it for attaching some aquarium plants



Kevin001 said:


> Same


That's usually the most I do lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Organized the shed some. Nice day for December


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snow shoveling. Wasn't fun. My neighbor came out so I ended up going inside a little while later. Ended up getting some help from my dad because it was so frozen


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took some lumber out of my car and tried to put it in the shed but the shed was frozen shut. Took out the garbage


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Walked to the mailbox


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Shoveled snow ... lots of it.


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Walked in the park. Didnt feel cold


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

Ran around the city in the freaking cold but i still feel like that dude . That high i get after a run around my city is second to none. I feel like i can kick everybodys as right now.


----------



## transparent (Jan 7, 2016)

I went cross-country skiing yesterday. I fell and bruised my tailbone then went to the emergency room. Luckily, my tailbone is not fractured!


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

transparent said:


> I went cross-country skiing yesterday. I fell and bruised my tailbone then went to the emergency room. Luckily, my tailbone is not fractured!


I miss skiing


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Put the trash to the road.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I read a book on my deck.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Removed a hideous red powdercoat paint from a BMX frame/fork


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Shoveled snow ... again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I also shoveled snow


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked a little in snow. Also shoveled snow. Not fun


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walked to and from the car.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snow shoveling again


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking ... a lot.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Shoveling the driveway.


----------



## TheGarlicRouter (Jan 13, 2016)

Got a phone call from my brothers school saying I have to pick him up immediately, the phone call was bad enough, but having to actually go out the house and pick him up was terrifying, all those people I ALWAYS suspect are looking at and judging me, not to mention all the little kids being loud and running around me.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Shoveling snow ... again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shoveling snow on my porch. Winter sucks


----------



## Nozz (Oct 6, 2015)

Bike ride this morning.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ran six miles and got face frostbite!


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Preparing to go all out at a sushi buffet later on so I went hill walking while pressing this container of kitty litter overhead for a little shoulder workout.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Sprinkled some rock salt on the ice in the front yard (I've such an exciting life)


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Took a walk in the woods by my mom's house.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I was shoveling some dirt


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took a walk. The snow wasn't too bad


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking. Lots and lots of walking.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Did a little walking outside. Was cold, but still better than walking back and forth in my house.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking. Lots and lots of walking.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Did a little walking. Also put some lumber in the shed that I had left outside.


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

The garbage


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

walking my dog


----------



## EchoIX (Jul 5, 2015)

Walked my dog. But I do that twice a day.
Does the gym count?


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

I went jogging yesterday


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Walked to work


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Walking home from school


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

Stood outside in the rain and watched the sky.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shoveled snow


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walked to and from the car.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

i just finished playing 7 games of basketball at the park with the dudes
. 4 on 4 . up to 15 each game. i had to dominate. damn im so tired and drained right now. Feel like i need a nap.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked a short bit in my neighborhood
Hunted for stones on a beach
Walked a short pier
Saw a bear, two foxes, and some other animals at a roadside attraction
Visited a pet cemetery

Did a lot today


----------



## samiisprink (Jul 27, 2015)

2 hours ago i went jogging.

Sent from my 5054N using Tapatalk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went on a short walk with my dad out to the bay


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Snow shoveling and inspecting a possible leaking yellow fluid under my car. Hopefully it is this http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...the-yellow-snow-under-your-car/article621975/ Noticed it at first at the rear of the car near the muffler but then noticed some towards the middle.


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

I swung on the swings at my local playground.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking. Lots and lots of walking.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran 4.5 miles - 1:10am - 2am. I even passed by a cop. He didn't stop me. 
I am old in the cold running the streets, guys, not committing crimes!


----------



## IWishICouldTalk (Feb 4, 2016)

Going for a walk...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shoveled a little more snow and put down some salt


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

planted some turnips


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

smeeble said:


> planted some turnips


Damn I'm jealous. I would take that over the snow we have here.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Very small walk outside


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I walked to work


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

i jogged a couple hours ago

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I brought in my groceries from the car :lol.
After running 17 miles in the last three days, Saturday was a DAY OFF!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked outside. Wasn't too bad. Some of the sidewalks were covered with snow


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking, walking, walking.


----------



## lungelo (Feb 19, 2016)

Went to the store....panic attacks!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked outside again. The sidewalks were a little better.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walk, walk, walk. :tiptoe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Shoveled snow


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

More snow shoveling. At least my car wasn't stuck. I hate winter.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

andretti said:


> i just finished playing 7 games of basketball at the park with the dudes
> . 4 on 4 . up to 15 each game. i had to dominate. damn im so tired and drained right now. Feel like i need a nap.


Play me 1v1 

You have anxiety but none while playing ball, that's me lol


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took out the trash


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Went for a walk.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

More walking.


----------



## Eleanor182 (Mar 6, 2016)

Horseback riding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Baldy Nohairs (Jun 20, 2015)

Had a birthday party yesterday.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked a short pier


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Went for a bike ride today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked a paved trail I haven't walked before


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took out the trash


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walked and walked and walked.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran the streets last night. I did NOT get pulled over, but I did the cop who did tonight.


----------



## Alcadaeus (Dec 18, 2014)

Walked in the pouring rain to see how effective this rain poncho and water shoes I bought yesterday are.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked around the neighborhood. Was getting dark


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

I walked to the beach in extreme cold.. to just.. hmm sit down and smoke a cigarette and drink some soda.. yea I'm boring as hell, but it was nice sounds the water made though!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked around some


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went for another walk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked around some. Also walked down a country road a little. Don't really like walking on roads with traffic though.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went for another walk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went for a night walk last night


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went walking in a park today with my dad


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walk, walk, walk. I have to walk about a quarter-mile or so from where I park to the building where I work. :no


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

played basketball with the homies last night.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

The rain stopped long enough for me to go on a short walk


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went walking around a lagoon yesterday


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went for another walk yesterday


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Watered the garden, and the resident frog popped out of the watering can.


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

watered my garden


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walk. 

Also took out the recyclables.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Threw out the garbage this morning. Was more anxiety triggering than usual since there were maintenance and garbage men there.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

cut some firewood with the chainsaw


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Took out some trash


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Walked to and from my car.


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

I played disc golf for two hours this afternoon. It was fun! Until I lost my favorite new disc....Hopefully me and my buddy can fish it out this weekend though!*knock on wood*


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

7 mile run around the city today.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I just took the trash out. Wasn't fun with the snow



MisoGirl said:


> I played disc golf for two hours this afternoon. It was fun! Until I lost my favorite new disc....Hopefully me and my buddy can fish it out this weekend though!*knock on wood*


Good luck on getting it back  Maybe someone you know has a hand fishing net with a long handle you can use?


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

I cleaned my bike, which was technically an outdoor activity! It amazes me how much guck the drivechain and cogs pick up; I pulled a stick out of the rear cassette that had worked it's way down into the recesses, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went for a walk..


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mowed the lawn


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

Had to help my mom do a painting gig at a park :roll


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Just walked to and from the car. (It's Saturday :um )


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Sat and fooled around on a rug in the Botanical Gardens in Bogor, Indonesia with my gf there. It was a bit uncomfortable and I don't really like the outdoors.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked along the river


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went on a walk with my dad


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Hike with my brother.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Drove to work


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Helped my dad pick up sticks in his yard


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

Went to bank yesterday to try and open up an account if that counts? Otherwise I went ice skating last week fell over an she posted the video on facebook haha >.<


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

4 mile run around the city where im at this morning. feeling like a champ.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went for a walk after it rained


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Six mile run


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pulled at least a hundred weeds and removed dead flowers from the marigolds. Weeds have really taken over. Hate using weed killer but might have to use it on the driveway and where I have my potted plants(they are on a brick area and weeds are coming up between all the gaps). Wouldn't care too much myself but the community is threatening to fine anyone who doesn't maintain their yards.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

This is really pathetic but the last real outdoor activity? Probably over a month ago when I was on vacation with family (I've been too busy with work). My kids and I climbed the Dunn's River falls in Jamaica, went snorkeling in The Cayman Islands and Cozumel, and swam with the stingrays in The Cayman's. I would get back from those excursions and by 9:00 or 10:00pm I'd be so tired I'd be ready to collapse, but they were so, so much fun. We're still talking about them and sharing pics and videos. My kids had so much fun, and that whole vacation was really for the kids, mine and their cousins.

I need to be more physically active, get outdoors more.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pulled a ton more of weeds today and yesterday. Have been aiming for at least 50 weed pulls a day. Still have a lot to do


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pulled over 150 weeds. Starting to make a dent


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Went to check my mail


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pulled hundreds of more weeds. Took out the garbage.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Went to the grocery store to buy some soap.

When my sinus infection clears and I have everything together, I want to start running again.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pulled another 100+ weeds. Sprayed the roses for aphids


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked with my dad and used a pesticide on one of his plants that was covered in aphids


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I just ran 4.6 miles. It was the first time in TWELVE DAYS that I have run. That is the longest stretch I have ever gone between runs in the 16 years of running.

That's what a health scare can do.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Fossil hunting on a beach. Found mostly common stuff I could find anywhere else. Guess at least I got out.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took out the garbage


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

On impulse planted some onions. Might end up being a failure aside for giving me some onion greens to eat


----------



## AbandonedAccount443 (Aug 3, 2016)

I walked around a lake/park area....back in the beginning of June...:|


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Pulled weeds and pulled old buds off of marigolds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Worked on a garden and walked


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ran on a trail and through town. went on a nature walk. volunteered at a clean-up.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked and gardening


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking and yardwork.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went on a small walk. Really trying to lose weight


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

dog walking


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

5.5mi run


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Planted some asparagus plants. Know most people plant it in the spring but Burpee was selling plants for fall planting. Hopefully, they'll grow good enough roots in time to survive winter.


----------



## Sonic Death Monkey (Aug 11, 2016)

I went to the park on a date and we walked around on the trail and stuff.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Went shopping


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked my dog to the grocery store to buy a box of ice cream cones. Had a craving. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walked from car to building


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I went for a run. It's really hot here again. I was drenched. I also went a nature walk.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walked to the convenience store to buy a bag of Fritos, a cappuccino coffee and a weekly newspaper.


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

Hiking


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I've been removing invasive plants from the woods behind our house. Mostly winged burning bush so far, also plenty of multiflora rose but that's much more of a pain in the butt to remove (thorns!). Yesterday I started on Norway maple; there's one at the edge of our back yard that's much too large to remove, but I'm trying to lop off as much as I can, and there are saplings to pull out in the woods.


----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Walking. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

I took the trash out after scooping cat poop.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Hunted for ground beetles and sow bugs with my dad. Setup a bunch of containers for the beetles, pill bugs, and sow bugs. Hoping to get some colonies started of the sow bugs and pill bugs. Are some more exotic ones I would like online like zebra ones, but the shipping costs suck. Maybe I'll see how the wild caught ones do first.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Took dog out to take a crap. I was gonna walk my dog, but housemate's boyfriend and his friends were literally sitting by the door drinking and vaping and blocking the front door path.



slyfox said:


> Hunted for ground beetles and sow bugs with my dad. Setup a bunch of containers for the beetles, pill bugs, and sow bugs. Hoping to get some colonies started of the sow bugs and pill bugs. Are some more exotic ones I would like online like zebra ones, but the shipping costs suck. Maybe I'll see how the wild caught ones do first.


Are you guys like using them for something or is it just a hobby?


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Blue Dino said:


> Are you guys like using them for something or is it just a hobby?


Mostly hobby atm. We also have superworms and mealworms that we are raising. My dad likes beetles. If I can get breeding populations of them might try to sell some. Was surprised to find online that there are people who buy the common types of sow bugs as well.

The zebra ones are pretty cool so might order some










Sorry your plans for your dog didn't go well. Not sure if it is similar, but know I'll often want to do something outdoors and change my mind when I see the neighbors out or change my mind when I get to the walking spot if I see people there


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Mostly hobby atm. We also have superworms and mealworms that we are raising. My dad likes beetles. If I can get breeding populations of them might try to sell some. Was surprised to find online that there are people who buy the common types of sow bugs as well.
> 
> The zebra ones are pretty cool so might order some


Why do people buy those? Is there a use for them? Loosening soils or eating pests?

We have lots of those pill bugs and rolly pollies too here where I am. No clue they are called Sow Bugs. I don't think we have those zebra ones though.

I remember as a kid, out of boredom, I tried to catch those pill bugs and try to raise them in a plastic container with mulch and leaves and branches add to to give them a natural environment. They would died within a few days no matter what.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Dog walking with my ex (soon to be current) gf


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Blue Dino said:


> Why do people buy those? Is there a use for them? Loosening soils or eating pests?
> 
> We have lots of those pill bugs and rolly pollies too here where I am. No clue they are called Sow Bugs. I don't think we have those zebra ones though.
> 
> I remember as a kid, out of boredom, I tried to catch those pill bugs and try to raise them in a plastic container with mulch and leaves and branches add to to give them a natural environment. They would died within a few days no matter what.


I usually call them sow bugs or pill bugs depending on if they can roll into a ball or not. I've heard woodlice and rolly pollies as well.

Some as pets, but most people use them for cleaning terrariums where they keep frogs and reptiles. Sometimes they are also considered an extra food source for whatever is in there.

Personally, I have no idea why people buy the regular ones. I know there is someone on ebay selling them successfully for 30 for $24 including shipping. Guessing they use priority mail because overnight shipping would leave nothing after ebay fees. Also regular ones are on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Producing-Po...rd_wg=Wlxrn&psc=1&refRID=5JDD457VS62NKMQW2GVQ and some independent shops as well. The ones on amazon and ebay are for some pocket pets container for kids to raise them https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012BDUP6C?psc=1 . But yeah they can be caught just about anywhere. Even in the city if kids lifted up some flower pots or junk wouldn't be surprised if they found some.

All I can guess is yours died from lack of humidity or disease. They are crustaceans so they need a lot of humidity to breath. Otherwise your setup sounds like what everyone recommends. They could need supplemental food until the leaves rot more, but doubt that would kill them in few days. I know I had at least one or two deaths so far. I'm keeping them at my dad's house. When I visit today, I'll have to check to see if mine are faring any better than yours did.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Planted some Joe-Pye Weed seeds that I collected last week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I laid out in the sun for about 90 minutes and swept the trash tree berries off my deck.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Some as pets, but most people use them for cleaning terrariums where they keep frogs and reptiles. Sometimes they are also considered an extra food source for whatever is in there.
> 
> Personally, I have no idea why people buy the regular ones. I know there is someone on ebay selling them successfully for 30 for $24 including shipping. Guessing they use priority mail because overnight shipping would leave nothing after ebay fees. Also regular ones are on Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Producing-Po...rd_wg=Wlxrn&psc=1&refRID=5JDD457VS62NKMQW2GVQ and some independent shops as well. The ones on amazon and ebay are for some pocket pets container for kids to raise them https://www.amazon.com/dp/B012BDUP6C?psc=1 . But yeah they can be caught just about anywhere. Even in the city if kids lifted up some flower pots or junk wouldn't be surprised if they found some.
> 
> All I can guess is yours died from lack of humidity or disease. They are crustaceans so they need a lot of humidity to breath. Otherwise your setup sounds like what everyone recommends. They could need supplemental food until the leaves rot more, but doubt that would kill them in few days. I know I had at least one or two deaths so far. I'm keeping them at my dad's house. When I visit today, I'll have to check to see if mine are faring any better than yours did.


That's interesting to know. Surprised how expensive one can sell them for. I guess it's probably because they might not be in certain regions.

Yeah I remember spraying the container with mist water too since I figured they like humidity. But they still died. One thing I do remember is I would leave the container in sunlight. Pretty sure it might've been the heat that killed them. Since they like shade if they hide under pot plants and rocks.

Heh, now I am a bit tempted to try catching a few and raising them again.


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Went out to take photos of pine cones, mushrooms, leaves, trees... It's for our work and we have been going to workshops with my friend only to take photos of nails, pipes, slats... I have so many random photos on my phone.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Blue Dino said:


> That's interesting to know. Surprised how expensive one can sell them for. I guess it's probably because they might not be in certain regions.
> 
> Yeah I remember spraying the container with mist water too since I figured they like humidity. But they still died. One thing I do remember is I would leave the container in sunlight. Pretty sure it might've been the heat that killed them. Since they like shade if they hide under pot plants and rocks.
> 
> Heh, now I am a bit tempted to try catching a few and raising them again.


Mine are still doing pretty good so far. Ordered a book about them and the zebra and powder blue varieties.










More gray than blue

Yeah the sunlight and heat probably did it. They seem to prefer it dark. Care is pretty basic, but if you decide to keep some feel free to pm me and I'll try to find some of the care sheets I've bookmarked


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went outside trying to find some small worms for my dad's ground beetles


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran six miles.....that was last night.

I walked to and from my car otherwise :stu


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Walked the dog. And then it started pouring and wind started gusting right when we stepped outside. It stopped and the weather calmed in an instant after we arrived home. 



slyfox said:


> Mine are still doing pretty good so far. Ordered a book about them and the zebra and powder blue varieties.
> 
> More gray than blue
> 
> Yeah the sunlight and heat probably did it. They seem to prefer it dark. Care is pretty basic, but if you decide to keep some feel free to pm me and I'll try to find some of the care sheets I've bookmarked


:lol thanks. Yeah I just recalled some of them can actually live in water because they are related to shrimp and crabs.

Good luck with raising yours.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Went shopping at Walmart for Halloween night.


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Took a walk in the park and half way to my destination it started to rain and I took a break in a small shelter and had a short conversation with a bike rider. It was a good experience!


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Helped my dad look for dog crap in the backyard...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Dreamy1111 said:


> Took a walk in the park and half way to my destination it started to rain and I took a break in a small shelter and had a short conversation with a bike rider. It was a good experience!


Good that you didn't let the rain ruin your time in the park


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Went trick or treating!! Had so much fun today


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Weeding a garden. The young asparagus plants, despite the warm weather, are probably just about done for the year but I wanted to clear the weeds out some. Hoping it will make it easier to find their sprouts in the spring. Have neglected the garden over the past month or so, so it was really overgrown.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I actually went to the park with my dad two days in a row, I mostly rode my bike but it was nice being in nature for once.


----------



## whereistheoffswitch (Jan 31, 2016)

Took the dog for her walkies


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Walked to the beach yasss


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I ran my six miles last night before the cold and wind set in.


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> I ran my six miles last night before the cold and wind set in.


whoa thats epik man... I only run 6 mins to catch the bus in the morning


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

took my dog to the dog park


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking...lots and lots of walking.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I took out the garbage.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Putting new suet in my dad's suet bird feeder


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Relaxed on le balcony


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went 4 a walk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I went for a walk in the park as it snowed after my workout. Pretty but awfully chilly after 75F last week.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walked to get the mail.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Looked at some minor wind damage to the house


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

uh....i think the last real outdoor activity i did was watering plants, lol.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Cleaned up the yard 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Walked the dawg...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Walked in 20F to get the mail


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Watered the garden 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked to the beach


----------



## Khajit (Mar 18, 2017)

Pretty much the same as most here - walking


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

7 mile hike...I prefer nature when I can access it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Rollerblading on Sunday. It's been ages but it all came back to me as if I had never missed a day of rollerblading.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ran six miles. I am going to need newer shoes soon.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Taking my grandma to the church. Just that, I didn't stay there for the whole religious service.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went to the store


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Surfed


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking...walking...walking.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

biking, fed birds


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went walking with my dad on a few piers and a walking trail. Caused me quite a bit of back pain, but it was good to get out. Saw my first snake of the year on the trail. Was a ribbon snake or garter snake. Was at an old gypsum quarry so saw quite a few pieces of white and orange gypsum laying next to the trail.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went for a walk


----------



## Bearyfluffy (Sep 25, 2013)

walked my dog


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Sat out in the sun. The warmth felt so good. I'm too exhausted to do anything else, especially since I haven't been sleeping.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

Went for a walk through the local park.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Walked my boyfriend home a little bit, pokémon hunting.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

trying to motivate myself to go running up this very steep hill that's probably gonna kill me, but I want the challenge. The last activity I actually did was walk a dog.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Walked to the corner store, took out the trash, shovelled the front walk


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Did okay, but didn't set any speed records. It did make me feel drowsy, which is always a good benefit. I'm really enjoying the warmer weather.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Went hiking last week. Not a particularly difficult or long trail, but the view of the ocean was the real goal.

I think I'll go farther up to Malibu next time, they have some good places to hike around the hills.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Walking, walking, walking...


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I took a bag of bottles to the recycling bin


----------



## TraceTobe (Mar 27, 2017)

jogging. not concerned with speed yet lol


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Make ready your bike, for tonight we ride!

Though last time I got wet...


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Walked with my dad around a small lake. Was too muddy in parts but otherwise a good walk.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yardwork


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I took out the trash and filled my mom's car with windshield wiper fluid


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Went on a night walk with my dad


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Yard stuff


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Another walk on the beach


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mowed the lawn 5th time this year


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

I went for a bike ride...two years ago.

I hate myself for only just realising that.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Went to the grocery store 

Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sherlocking (May 15, 2017)

Bought some food


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Brought my trash bins back to the house


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Mowed the lawn today. Not fun, but at least it wasn't that hot today.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Planted raspberries and some green pepper plants


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I walked 45 minutes home from work


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Did a small bit of gardening with my dad and went on a short walk. My back isn't handling things well lately


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Watered a garden


----------



## Awkwardpotato (Jun 5, 2017)

Picked cherries and raspberries from the garden. They're delicious.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

^ I wanna see your garden. 

I mowed grass for like 4 hours straight last night. No wonder I prefers the woods.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Jogged


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

Recycled boxes over by the lake, bought some cat grass, a couple bags of rocks and some soil. I saw a large orange butterfly.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked to skewl


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

I want to a fair


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Went to the local shop and paid some bills.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Weeded a garden a little. Really muddy


----------



## Valley (Jan 31, 2015)

I went to the beach.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Went to the zoo with family


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Can't remember.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Transplanted a volunteer juniper seedling from under a tree in the front yard to a more open spot in the back yard. If it doesn't take, there are plenty more where that came from.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I just transferred two monarch butterfly caterpillars onto milkweed plants, after finding that the small milkweed they'd been sharing had been completely defoliated by aphids. I saw one of the caterpillars crawling on a nearby English plantain weed, and the other was just curled up in the grass looking pretty helpless. They're both actively feeding on their new plants now, so hopefully they'll make it.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked to skewl


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Mowed the lawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Walked around the block with my auntie


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

Sweeping the leaves off our front and back porch. LOL


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Played fetch with my dog.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Walked


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Went for a walk along the beach


----------



## snarygyder (Oct 6, 2017)

Went for a walk. It's rainy and windy, only 8 degrees Celsius (46 F according to Google) on a Sunday night so no people out. Loved it


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

Took out the trash.


----------



## Lauti (Oct 15, 2017)

PLaying soccer


----------

